# como controlar una videocamara por el puerto lanc ?



## SEG77 (Oct 5, 2007)

Buen dia para todos, soy Adrian de Argentina, soy nuevo en este foro y comence con el tema de la electronica hace muy poco, soy practicante de paracaidismo y necesito crear un dispositivo que me permita controlar una camara minidv sony a traves del puerto lanc, este dispositivo ya existe pero tiene un costo muy alto para comprarlo, queria ver si alguien puede ayudarme a armalo para que me sea mas economico.
muchas gracias a todos, los felicito por el foro !

Adrian


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 5, 2007)

Te recomiendo utilices metodos mecanicos, te sera mucho mas facil, o sea un motorcillo o un servo de avion, un poco de metaquilato o PVC, 

mira por aqui
http://www.instructables.com/tag/?q...on&type:group=on&type:forumTopic=on&sort=none


----------



## SEG77 (Oct 6, 2007)

gracias tiopepe, hay cosas interesantes en la pagina, pero no puedo hacerle nada mecanico, lo que necesito es comandar el inicio de grabacion , y un par de funciones basicas a traves del jack lanc que trae la sony, eh visto que existen estos dispositivos pero no me da el cuero para comprarlo, se que es algo dificil de hacer, pero bue. quizas alguien ya lo hizo y me podia  ayudar, saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 6, 2007)

Poco has buscado compañero, pensaba que era el ilink con faltas de ortografia y resulta que es otra historia, en fin

http://www.bealecorner.com/trv900/EdGrip/index.html
http://findit-fixit.sensorsmag.com/showthread.php?t=1022
http://personal.nbnet.nb.ca/dmeed/sony_lan.html

veo que ya esta todo implementado para pic.

Ahora te toca a ti, es barato hacerlo pero requiere un  poco de conocimientos de electronica.

te toca leertelo, no te voy a hacer todo el trabajo no.

El programador de pics son baratos, solo necesitas un puerto serie y unos pocos componentes.


----------



## SEG77 (Oct 8, 2007)

muchas gracias ! esto es lo que buscaba ! veo que no es nada facil jeje, bueno voy a tratar de armar algo con toda esta información, despues te cuento como me fue, y si funciona lo posteare luego para uso de todos, saludos !


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 8, 2007)

No es tan dificil como parece, leelo con tranquilidad, mira lo que necesitas y vuelve por aqui y pregunta lo que no sepas o no termines de comprender.


----------



## arias1san (Dic 18, 2009)

Yo uso el LANC para arrancar y parar una SONY debajo del agua. pero no me he hecho el circuito. Lo compré como pieza de repuesta de sony sacado de una carcasa del mismo fabricante. Tienes acceso a arrancar y parar la grabación, zoom y reactivar la cámara cuando se para.


----------

